# Fear Sells.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Eat this and die.

Regards, Mike

http://www.porknetwork.com/news/industry/how-fight-"eat-and-die"-marketing-tactics


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Same thing with natural disasters/social problems/political problems/military/financial etc........fear em up


----------

